# Share Good Avatar/Sig Images You Come Across



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Have just been looking for some images to use for a new Avatar and came across this, am not again to use it myself, but I figured I would share it in case anyone one else wants it, which gave me the idea to open this topic up to share such graphics


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool, I'll keep an eye out and post if I find something.


----------

